# i5 3210m vs i7 3612qm



## Anurup (Jul 22, 2012)

i5 3210M  Intel® Core? i5-3210M Processor (3M Cache, up to 3.10 GHz, rPGA
i7 3612QM  Intel® Core? i7-3612QM Processor (6M Cache, up to 3.10 GHz) BGA

the i5 is a dual core with a clock speed of 2.5ghz and a turbo boost to 3.1ghz...while the i7 is a quad core but with a lower clock speed of 2.1ghz and turbo boost to 3.1ghz....which one is a better and faster precessor???
Basically im trying to find out if hving more core is faster or having a higher clock speed....
Basically will be using the processor for ...softwares like MATLAB, Photoshop and for Programming in C,C++ and Java...and also play games like FIFA 13 and NFS :Most Wanted 2 and Counter Strike: Source.....and also watch a few hd films...so which one of the two processors is a better choice...
the i7 cost around 3000rs. xtra ....but is it a lot better than the i5???


----------



## RON28 (Jul 22, 2012)

I7 because its quad core and has more potential than I5 in terms of calculation and memory.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 22, 2012)

It depends a lot on the fact that the applications which you will be running are using how many core at once ?? 

For single threaded application , the higher clock speed will win in most cases.
For multi-threaded application , i.e. more than 2 cores , I7 will be much better.

Cache memory is also an important factor in deciding the performance.

IMO,  I7 will be future proof because applications and games currently and in future will be using multiple cores.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 22, 2012)

For your stated applications quad core anyday.


----------



## Anurup (Jul 22, 2012)

@RON28, Rishi., MetalheadGautham
Thanx for ur reply
but the i7 quad core has a lower clock speed (2.1ghz) ....amd most of the latest games require a clock speed of 2.4ghz or greater...?? so wont this affect the performance..???


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 22, 2012)

Most of the games require Quad Core Processor , the Clock Speed will Automatically Increase to 3.1 Ghz when you play the games.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 22, 2012)

okay i accept that clock speed matters but gone are days where speed mattered....

ex. a 2.3GHz i7 would be a lot better than 3.1GHz i3/i5


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 22, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> ex. a 2.3GHz i7 would be a lot better than 3.1GHz i3/i5



Again depend on apps. Single threaded/multi threaded.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 22, 2012)

obviously. it depends on apps..


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 23, 2012)

Don't worry go for Core I7.
If the application will demand higher clock speed , then the CPU will divert the power from rest of the unused cores to Main cores and this will boost their frequency.(Turbo Boost.)

Intel Core I Series CPU's have dynamic frequency range in such scenarios.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 23, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Don't worry go for Core I7.
> If the application will demand higher clock speed , then the CPU will divert the power from rest of the unused cores to Main cores and this will boost their frequency.(Turbo Boost.)
> 
> Intel Core I Series CPU's have dynamic frequency range in such scenarios.



Yeah going for i7 makes sense


----------



## ghk (Jul 25, 2012)

same question but the use is gaming only(BF3,GTA4,SKYRIM,FIFA12), does the big difference in price deserves?


----------

